# Haunted Overload



## headlesshorseman (Jun 29, 2004)

This is a friend of mines haunt up in NH, check it out!!

And yes some of the creatures are 40' tall!!

http://www.hauntedoverload.com/main.htm


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Thanks for the link horseman! I had seen his site before and it is freakin' amazing!


----------



## Jack Reaper (Nov 19, 2003)

Looks like alot of fun...thanks for sharing


----------



## ironmaiden (Aug 5, 2003)

The newspaper up here The Union Leader ran a front page article on this last year about a week or so before the big day. I have been tempted to go myself as its not far from me and i like the cause(support for animals) but i dont particularly care for crowds and that place is swamped. He does a fantastic job though.

ironmaiden


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

*talented guy*

wow, neat!


----------



## darkness (Sep 1, 2005)

nice!!! it's not far from maine so maybe i'll be able to make it to that one


----------



## headlesshorseman (Jun 29, 2004)

Ironmaiden and Darkness,

Eric may be moving his haunt from his home to another location for this Halloween, I will post here and let you know where he ends up going if he doesn move it so you can swing by and see it if you get a chance. It really is amazing in person!!

I'm about 20 minutes from him, maybe you can swing by and catch my haunt too...tell you what come see mine first because you'll be let down if you see his first...lol!!


----------



## michigal (Oct 30, 2005)

Let me know also. The 'rents-in-law live in Exeter, so maybe I can schedule a visit too.


----------



## headlesshorseman (Jun 29, 2004)

michigal said:


> Let me know also. The 'rents-in-law live in Exeter, so maybe I can schedule a visit too.



No problem! I will definately let you know, both Eric and I like meeting other Halloween fans...


----------



## p8balls (Jan 16, 2006)

I've never been to the haunt but I can tell you this is one awesome haunt!
After communicating back and forth with Eric and Tim and viewing their unfinished video and trailer for the Halloween-L & Haunters Everywhere DVD compilation, it was simply amazing! Now that I have seen the finished version I can tell you they will have the best produced video on the compilation.

Excellent work!

Chris
HauntVids.com


----------



## headlesshorseman (Jun 29, 2004)

You have to see Eric's haunt in person to really get a grip on what he's done, it is amazing! To see creatures that are 40' tall and all the pumpkins on display, he's done such a great job on that haunt! He's made all the props in the haunt himself too, great prop builder!


----------



## p8balls (Jan 16, 2006)

I would love to see his haunt in person, I wish I lived closer! Eric's haunt is very original and one of a kind. I would put him in the same category as Pumpkin Rot, Terror Syndicate, Mike Fox, Rick Polizzi, and many of the other great haunters.

You will see more and more people using his concept over the years.

Chris


----------

